# Is an arena this size big enough?



## xoxosalem (Mar 6, 2013)

I measured an arena that I am able to make an arena, It measures 43.5ft by 86.25ft..

I was wondering if this was a large enough area for one horse to ride with walk, trot, and canter. No Jumping.
This horse does saddleseat which has a slower rocking chair canter and good footing, he is between 15.3 and 16hh.

Is this a large enough area?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

we have a 60x80 arena and honestly its the size of a roundpen.. unless you are doing very collected canters it is hard to work in.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is very, very small. I have a 100' by 120' and I find it on the small side, so it is finally being increased this year by 30', had to redo the fencing so might as well make it bigger, right?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

waresbear said:


> That is very, very small. I have a 100' by 120' and I find it on the small side, so it is finally being increased this year by 30', had to redo the fencing so might as well make it bigger, right?


 i agree .. our outdoor is 100 x 200 seems just right to me


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OP, I'd say that area is awfully small to do much. I wouldn't want to do any extensive loping in there, too much torque on the joints from having to lope in too small a circle.


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

The smallest I would want to go is 65' x 131' (20m x 40m)


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

ITA, I wouldn't want to build an arena with the short side any smaller than the width of a standard roundpen (60'). 

The 20m x 40m NaeNae recommended is realistically the smallest I would consider building.


----------

